# Two shots from Amsterdam



## Iron Flatline (Sep 22, 2007)

Nothing fancy, two quickies from Amsterdam last weekend:








And this one:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 22, 2007)

#2 reminds me of Truman Capote, #1 the man bike is hilarious


----------



## The Phototron (Sep 22, 2007)

What do you mean "nothing fancy"?

Number one is a great shot! There's more character in it than any movie poster, and it's not even faked!


----------



## abraxas (Sep 23, 2007)

Both very nice.  I prefer #1 of the 2.


----------



## danir (Sep 23, 2007)

Both are great. I really like the first.
Dani


----------



## just x joey (Sep 23, 2007)

#1 is awesome!


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Sep 23, 2007)

i personally think with #2.. the backround should be in focus. or zoomed in on him more and backround more out of focus


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for commenting - and I appreciate that you wondered about "nothing fancy." What I meant was that they're pretty much straight out of the camera. I did the B&W conversion, and cropped one of them, but that's about it.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Sep 24, 2007)

These are really nice.  That first shot is a classic capture.  I liked how you framed the bottom with the chess pieces.  Did you shoot these with the M8- if so, what lens did you use?  Just curious.


----------



## Mesoam (Sep 24, 2007)

the expressions on the faces in #1 really makes the shot!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 24, 2007)

Rick Waldroup said:


> These are really nice.  That first shot is a classic capture.  I liked how you framed the bottom with the chess pieces.  Did you shoot these with the M8- if so, what lens did you use?  Just curious.


Nope, this was my Epson R-D1, with a 35mm Ultron f/1.7, a small little walk-around lens. The camera's sensor crops at a 1.6x factor, making this a quasi-50mm (56mm) lens. Well, sort of. 

Pleased to hear you like them!


----------



## ernie (Sep 24, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> What do you mean "nothing fancy"?
> 
> Number one is a great shot! There's more character in it than any movie poster, and it's not even faked!


second that. only thing that bothers me a bit is the knee of the sitting man kinda "sticking" into the picture


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, me too Ernie. I think I'm going to try and clone it out.


----------



## cyberean (Sep 24, 2007)

#1 is definitely the more engaging of the two.
though i'm not sure i understand the processing here.


----------



## Randog (Sep 25, 2007)

Lovin' that first shot man, Excellent work!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 25, 2007)

cyberean said:


> #1 is definitely the more engaging of the two.
> though i'm not sure i understand the processing here.


Not sure I understand what you mean - do you not understand why I chose to go B&W? Or the cropping? Please let me know what you mean...


----------



## Roger (Sep 25, 2007)

excellent pics, not much else to say other than I really enjoyed The Western Flatline very much.


----------



## jeroen (Sep 26, 2007)

That is so funny, I passed those guys playing chess at the Max Euweplein last Sunday. Nice photos


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 26, 2007)

Roger said:


> excellent pics, not much else to say other than I really enjoyed The Western Flatline very much.


Thank you, always pleased to hear that


----------



## cyberean (Sep 27, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean - do you not understand why I chose to go B&W?


i'm not sure if this is b&w, bichrome, 
or some combination of both. ??


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure how to describe it. I use a slight Sepia Filter - which is within an application called BW Workflow Pro from Fred Miranda. 

You can learn about it or buy it here:

It's pretty good, I just wish I was able to save settings. 

It looks like this:


----------



## cyberean (Sep 27, 2007)

ok, there is a tritone effect in use here.
the first image is definitely a smoother 
implementation of the effect, compared
to the second, (IMO).


(and BTW/ the crop factor of the Epson R-D1
 is 1.5X)


----------

